# Ball Perfect Mason Mold # 41



## Jim (Jul 21, 2006)

I dug a quart Ball Perfect Mason jar tonight with mold number 41 on the bottom. I know that the 25, 41 and 51 were not usual mold numbers. This is the first one that I have found with a number higher than 15. Is there any significant value to a quart 41, or is it just another common Perfect Mason? Many Thanks, Jim


----------



## bobclay (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Jim,

 The number 41 and 51 are definitely not a common jar, and I've only heard of 1 number 25. But they really have little value other than for someone trying to complete a set of the known mould numbered Perfect Mason jars. Here's one of these on ebay right now so you can see what kind of $$$ it brings:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160008145599

 Bob Clay


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks, Bob. I'll keep an eye on that one and see what it brings. I may just keep the one I found. I had never seen even a broken base with one of the higher numbers, and I find lots of good and broken Perfect Masons. I usually don't keep them because most of them are so common, but I always look at the mold number to be sure. Thanks again for the info on the 41. Jim


----------

